# ENDED-WINNER ANNOUNCED-Official BYH Caption Contest - 10/17/2016 - Pic by Green Acres Farm



## Support

_WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​
_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:
_
_


 
If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​


----------



## madelynmccabe

Hi! Um... just checking to see if everything is OK here! And by the way, how are you? Just checking on you, because you know, I'm nosy like that. OK, I'll see you later... bye!


----------



## Ferguson K

"Don't feed it after midnight!"


----------



## Green Acres Farm

"Did you say COOKIES?!"


----------



## micah wotring

(read fast)

Hey, so I uh saw you came into our pasture and I was uh wondering um you wouldn't happen to have any, say, grain?!?!


----------



## Baymule

Kisses? Smoochy-smooch!


----------



## luvmypets

"Trusttttt.iiinnnn.meee"


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

What!?! You wanted a RED nose...


----------



## Chicken Girl 15

Hey Ma!!! What cha' got Fer me!?!?


----------



## Genipher

"Don't blink!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's looking at You 'Kid'!!


----------



## Support

Green Acres Farm said:


> "Did you say COOKIES?!"



Congratulations @Green Acres Farm . You got the winning caption!


----------



## TAH

Way to go green acres


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @Green Acres Farm


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to Go!!! @Green Acres Farm


----------



## Baymule

Congrats!


----------

